
Google Responds To ‘Gfail’ Outage With Apps Status Dashboard - peter123
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/25/google-responds-to-gfail-outage-with-apps-status-dashboard/
======
dimitry
Good! Transparency and customer communication are a huge plus

